# finde den Schema-Compiler "xjc" nicht



## Sergeant_Pepper (6. Sep 2009)

Hallo,

ich arbeite noch mit Java 1.5 und benötige den Compiler *xjc*, um aus einem XML-Schema Java-Klassen zu erzeugen. In meinem JDK ist xjc nicht enthalten, und ich finde auch nach googeln keinen Download.

Wo muss ich suchen? Oder muss ich auf Java 1.6 umsteigen?


----------



## musiKk (6. Sep 2009)

Musst Du nicht. Du kannst einfach eine JAXB-Implementierung herunterladen, z. B. die Referenzimplementierung.


----------



## Sergeant_Pepper (7. Sep 2009)

Danke für den Hinweis, auf der Seite war ich gestern schon und habe von dort verschiedene Versionen von JAXB*.jar heruntergeladen. Aber die jars enthalten nur eine einzige Klasse (Main.class).

Nun habe ich eben durch Probieren herausgefunden, dass der Aufruf

```
java -cp . -jar  JAXB2_*.jar
```
einen Verzeichnisbaum aufbaut, in dem das steht was ich suche...

So ein Verfahren habe ich vorher noch nicht gesehen... ist das üblich?

Aber schon mal "Danke"


----------



## musiKk (7. Sep 2009)

Sofern Du Unix, Linux oder Windows benutzt, solltest Du eigentlich die im bin-Verzeichnis liegenden Scripte nutzen können.


----------



## Sergeant_Pepper (7. Sep 2009)

musiKk hat gesagt.:


> Sofern Du Unix, Linux oder Windows benutzt, solltest Du eigentlich die im bin-Verzeichnis liegenden Scripte nutzen können.



Ja, die Scripte sind da. Ich muss es aber noch probieren. Bei weiteren Problemen melde ich mich noch mal ;-)


----------

